
Google Nexus 10 vs Apple iPad vs Microsoft Surface - pragmatictester
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/10/nexus-10-vs-apple-ipad-vs-microsoft-surface-rt/
======
cjensen
So Wired haven't tested anything but would like you to see how the spec sheets
match up? 1990 called and want their "how to compare computers" manual back.

~~~
shousper
heh, <http://www.explosm.net/comics/2959/>

------
madrona
I flagged this content-free spec "article".

~~~
snogglethorpe
Er, the article isn't the best, but it also certainly isn't "content-free."

Certainly a comprehensive comparison/review would be _better_ , but spec-
comparisons are at least a useful starting point when shopping... [e.g. to
reject out-of-hand any product that obviously doesn't meet some criteria, so
you don't have to bother researching it further]

------
weiran
I don't know where they got their specs from but the iPad shoots 1080p video
and has a 5MP rear camera.

